# This Site Does Things To Me !!!



## Rotten_Bunny (10/12/14)

Right then, i only needed to get some more information re: an eGo-Ce4 when i started on this site, a few rather short weeks later and a couple of grand spent, maybe about 2 months give or take i find myself on the waiting end, of a mech mod.

How did i alow you all to sweet talk me into looking further down this rabbit hole of awesomeness.

You guys are both a blessing and a curse on my wallet.

Salutations good people of eCigssa.



Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Arthster (10/12/14)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Daniel (10/12/14)

I feel you brother , two VV/VW and two mech mods later , and an Atlantis incoming ..... think I'm O....K....oh look some new items at fasttech.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (10/12/14)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Right then, i only needed to get some more information re: an eGo-Ce4 when i started on this site, a few rather short weeks later and a couple of grand spent, maybe about 2 months give or take i find myself on the waiting end, of a mech mod.
> 
> How did i alow you all to sweet talk me into looking further down this rabbit hole of awesomeness.
> 
> ...


I think this site has done the same to most of us.

I stumbled across here while googling for twisp related information. 

6 months later, a 134 mini, a handful of tanks ,3 reos, a bunch of rda's and now I'm here

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (10/12/14)

Your wallet may be cursing you...but your lungs are praising you 

It's all good, just enjoy being broke and having cool vape gear

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (10/12/14)

Not even going to list all the gear I have accumulated in my year and a bit.


----------



## Silver (10/12/14)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Right then, i only needed to get some more information re: an eGo-Ce4 when i started on this site, a few rather short weeks later and a couple of grand spent, maybe about 2 months give or take i find myself on the waiting end, of a mech mod.
> 
> How did i alow you all to sweet talk me into looking further down this rabbit hole of awesomeness.
> 
> ...



Classic @Rotten_Bunny 
Agree with you 100%
I would have not even gotten about a tenth of the gear and juice if it were not for ECIGSSA
You are right - blessing and a curse!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (10/12/14)

Daniel said:


> I feel you brother , two VV/VW and two mech mods later , and an Atlantis incoming ..... think I'm O....K....oh look some new items at fasttech.....


Im too impatient for fasttech i think, lol

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (10/12/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Not even going to list all the gear I have accumulated in my year and a bit.


Haha i think i know some of them

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (10/12/14)

Silver said:


> Classic @Rotten_Bunny
> Agree with you 100%
> I would have not even gotten about a tenth of the gear and juice if it were not for ECIGSSA
> You are right - blessing and a curse!


I did not even know what an evod was when i got here, now i talk about the stuff to people and they look at me as if to say " are you smoking something " ... 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (10/12/14)

Hi im Francois and i too am a vape addict.


----------



## Arthster (10/12/14)

@2 Angry Wolves...

Hi 2 Angry Wolves (As in support groups)


----------



## RATZ (10/12/14)

Arthster said:


> View attachment 17303​



All hail the hypno-cat, er,um toad. Dammit!

If it weren't for this site,I would be back on the analogues. Expenses be damned, the people here are way too awesome. There is something special going on here and I am glad to be witness to it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Raslin (11/12/14)

Special indeed. And you are part of it. So when in the stand what will you say when they ask you, "Did you know @Gizmo was planning to take over the world, one vaper at a time?"

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Marzuq (11/12/14)

nice thread @Rotten_Bunny
yeah if not for ecigssa i probably would have given up on vaping a long time ago. the thrill of getting new gear and trying out new juices. Thats what makes it so interesting. vaping - my obsession


----------



## kimbo (11/12/14)

Marzuq said:


> my obsession



guilty pleasure

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (11/12/14)

I think that the whole SAPO strike was a conspiracy started by our wallets (you know to give the plastic some time to cool down and regain some energy (funds)).

I agree with you @Rotten_Bunny 

We have an awesome community here at ECIGSSA and it has been a pleasure and blessing to meet some many warm, welcoming and friendly people who all share a passion for this thing we call family vaping

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

